# Outdoor growing can ditch weed be a problem?



## tanksta (Jun 4, 2007)

My question is one that I have been looking for an answer for a few weeks hopefully someone here knows or has a good Idea.  When growing outside there is obviously ditchweed around and some will be males.  How far can the pollen go and pollenate a female?  I will walk around and knock down as much of the ditchweed as I can but how far can the poleen fly.  I have alot of land and think it is impossible to kill all of the wild pot plants but can do a good job in a circle around my plants.  How far should I go in a circle though?  Hope someone understands what Im getting at.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 4, 2007)

miles mate, it just takes the right wind and away it goes. dont have a deffinate distance, but i would say about 100 yards or so.


----------



## Firepower (Jun 4, 2007)

DUDE  you just mentioned one of my perfect dreams of me waking up with a bong in the middle of a field full of weed!!  WOW...  where do you live man?
i need to camp there one day.!!!


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 4, 2007)

lol their is alot of weed in my woods cuz its mine lmao


----------



## Firepower (Jun 5, 2007)

Seriously i honestly cant imagine a backyard where i could get lost in cornfield but with marijuana plants instead, OMG can you imagine the smell of that at sunrise?/   :fly: :fly::fly::fly::fly::fly:


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 5, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, weed!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 5, 2007)

So theres just like weed growing everywhere? lol. Awesome.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 5, 2007)

go out next year and cut all the males and you got yourself lots of sensi for free. thats what i would do. sounds like you could get alot of smokeoutta it


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 5, 2007)

That's where I'm headed- to the land where mj grows free as ditchweed. lol, here somebody would pull it up bag it & sell it!:laugh:


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 5, 2007)

Firepower said:
			
		

> Seriously i honestly cant imagine a backyard where i could get lost in cornfield but with marijuana plants instead, OMG can you imagine the smell of that at sunrise?/ :fly: :fly::fly::fly::fly::fly:


 
lol i could have a corn feild full of plants i have the land but not the guts lol


----------



## tanksta (Jun 5, 2007)

Ok Im glad everyone has responded but this stuff I call ditchweed is called that for a reason.  It doesnt even compare to shwag.  It is bottom of the totempole of MJ.  It is basicly ****.  But it is still an MJ plant that can pollenate other female plants.  These are thick woods and I,d like to walk around as little as possible.  Just wanted to know if anyone actually knew how far pollen is capable of floating in the breeze.  Thanx


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 6, 2007)

We have always had it growing around in the fields, but it is more of the hemp variety, but the name ditch weed sounds perfectly discriptive to me. Also honey bees can polinate in a 5 to 10 mile circle, or in other words draw a straight line mentally to say the North of where your babies are, and that would be called the radial line, now at the far end of that line draw a circle going around you either clockwise or counter-clockwise untill you have gone full circle, that would be the circumference, and a large area right ? any outdoor males within that area can polinate just with the bees help so yeah, it can be problematic. Hope that didn't dampen yout spirits though.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 6, 2007)

tanksta said:
			
		

> Ok Im glad everyone has responded but this stuff I call ditchweed is called that for a reason. It doesnt even compare to shwag. It is bottom of the totempole of MJ. It is basicly ****. But it is still an MJ plant that can pollenate other female plants. These are thick woods and I,d like to walk around as little as possible. Just wanted to know if anyone actually knew how far pollen is capable of floating in the breeze. Thanx


 
Sounds like the stuff we got when I was in high school 30 years ago. 

But as to your pollination concern, moving around as little as possible would be a good idea, to avoid dragging the ditchweed pollen in to yout females on your clothes, etc. If it isn't a discovery concern, you should cut a clean path into your plants to avoid this.


----------

